# Oopsie..



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

So, my girlfriend washed both of my spare batteries in my pants (along with my wallet -.-')

Anyway, will they still work? They didn't get put in the dryer. I'm afraid to put them in my phone..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Pathology said:


> So, my girlfriend washed both of my spare batteries in my pants (along with my wallet -.-')
> 
> Anyway, will they still work? They didn't get put in the dryer. I'm afraid to put them in my phone..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Think about it, replacing the battery is 25-50 bucks. Replacing the device is $400+.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## techspecs (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you have a multimeter? Test the volts and current out. And just putting it in your phone won't make it explode but I'd test first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I just trashed them. Not worth the risk to me. Amazon has OEM standard batteries on sale for $12.50 new. Grabbed 2 off there for $25.00, changed shipping to standard shipping (3-5 days) so it was free. Great deal in my opinion, and I don't have to worry about screwing up my phone. Since I've never had any issues with my GNex, I want to take care of it as getting a good GNex is hard to do sadly lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pathology said:


> So, my girlfriend washed both of my spare batteries in my pants (along with my wallet -.-')
> 
> Anyway, will they still work? They didn't get put in the dryer. I'm afraid to put them in my phone..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 my wife does this to me to lol I told her it would be nice if she could check the pockets first but says that's not her problem/responsibility...told her one of these I'm gonna put her makeup in one of her pockets to see how she feels when she finds out her makeup just took a bath lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

B3L13V3 said:


> my wife does this to me to lol I told her it would be nice if she could check the pockets first but says that's not her problem/responsibility...told her one of these I'm gonna put her makeup in one of her pockets to see how she feels when she finds out her makeup just took a bath lol


Make sure your clothes aren't in there when you go for your revenge lol.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

You can also get the extended batteries through Sprint for about $8.00 apiece. 

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32898-how-to-sprints-employee-discount/


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I already ordered...plus got free shipping, so I'm guessing it would've been about the same if not more expensive to get it from them. Also, will a Sprint battery fit a Verizon phone? I know the GSM models are different, but don't know anything about Sprint models.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I went swimming in a lake with my spare battery for about 5 minutes. Took it out of my pocket, wiped it off & let it air dry. 24 hours later, it works perfectly.

The battery seems to be sealed up pretty good, so I took a chance on it.

Edit: I'm usually very cautious about the power source for my electronics, as some of you know


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Pathology said:


> I already ordered...plus got free shipping, so I'm guessing it would've been about the same if not more expensive to get it from them. Also, will a Sprint battery fit a Verizon phone? I know the GSM models are different, but don't know anything about Sprint models.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I ordered three of them. Each one cost me $7.91. I have a Verizon phone and am using the Sprint battery right now. The batteries are identical to the Verizon ones. It is the battery door that needs one clip removed to fit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

